
Nvidia RTX 30-Series – You Asked. We Answered - EvgeniyZh
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/ilhao8/nvidia_rtx_30series_you_asked_we_answered/
======
fomine3
> Why only 10 GB of memory for RTX 3080? How was that determined to be a
> sufficient number, when it is stagnant from the previous generation?

Actually it should be due to absent of GDDR6X 16Gbit chip. It's enough for now
but IMO it's not future-proof well.

